# Hawthorne Trimming!



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2008)

This lady just asked me to magically save her hawthorne tree. It is really thick with new growth and old, and it has a lot of moss on it. Any tips for trimming this kind of tree? I've only ever dealt with one. Thanks.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Apr 8, 2008)

Most of all try not to get stabbed by the barbs.........it does hurt/ache for a few days even from a small poke(my experience)
I have only trimmed a couple and treated them like a regular decid.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 9, 2008)

One of my favorite little trees, to prune and to ponder.


----------



## SevenDeuce (Apr 9, 2008)

I too can attest that they hurt for days! I got hit by an old one when I worked for the phone company. Ouch.

I have no advise other than to destroy the terrible trees. But, that' s just my opinion.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## hermit63 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thin it, shape it,try to get some of the newer growth to replace te old if you want it to come back strong, fast.


----------



## ShockaSPY (Apr 11, 2008)

Skywalker said:


> This lady just asked me to magically save her hawthorne tree. It is really thick with new growth and old, and it has a lot of moss on it. Any tips for trimming this kind of tree? I've only ever dealt with one. Thanks.



Cut it down and burn it. I've trimmed/removed a few and it was nothing but a bad memory.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

ShockaSPY said:


> Cut it down and burn it. I've trimmed/removed a few and it was nothing but a bad memory.



That is a horrible thing to say. You just have to take your time and a little pain. A nice hardy little tree a Hawthorn.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 13, 2008)

Like other decids, remove dead limbs, then crossinging branches, watersprouts, then thin and shape.


----------



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

The Haws are a thorn in the arborist's side I would have to agree with most here about the trimming. 
They are a neet little tree that provide some food and alot of thorny shelter for songbirds and other wildlife.


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 13, 2008)

work the outside and shape it to your satisfaction. then do some LIGHT trimming to the interior. hawthornes like to be real thick and get leggy when over thinned. I usually remove some bigger suckers and that thins them adequately. give us some pics when you're done.

kevin


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 13, 2008)

*Rid the thorns*

Do yourself a favor and cut any thorns out as you go... I am sure they provide little aesthetic appeal to the client...It will be a life saver next time you prune the damn thing. Also be careful if oyu get stuck (which you undoubtably will) make sure you cleant he wound, they have been known to get infected very easily.


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 13, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Do yourself a favor and cut any thorns out as you go... I am sure they provide little aesthetic appeal to the client...It will be a life saver next time you prune the damn thing. Also be careful if oyu get stuck (which you undoubtably will) make sure you cleant he wound, they have been known to get infected very easily.



I respectfully disagree. Be careful, but leave the thorns. If i hired someone to trim my hawthorne and they did this, i would assume that they were not knowledgeable in tree care (not to mentioned pissed off).


----------



## jefferyc22 (Apr 13, 2008)

masterarbor said:


> I respectfully disagree. Be careful, but leave the thorns. If i hired someone to trim my hawthorne and they did this, i would assume that they were not knowledgeable in tree care (not to mentioned pissed off).



Huh?.......I hate working for people like you......


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm not going to respond. this is a professional forum with professional advice.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Apr 13, 2008)

masterarbor said:


> i'm not going to respond. this is a professional forum with professional advice.



I wouldn't bother ...but clipping the thorns isn't going to hurt the tree.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Apr 13, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I wouldn't dream of removing the thorns without first talking it over with the owner. I believe the thorns are a very attractive feature of the Hawthorne tree.
> 
> We have transplanted a couple of small Hawthornes to our flower garden in the past week and have quite a few large one out in the woods. They make nice yard trees.



Seem to be tough as nails.......I have never seen a dead one.


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 13, 2008)

i do agree that it probably wouldn't harm the tree. technically, it would have potentially hundreds of unnecessary wounds, but would probably be fine. also, it would be necessary to use hand pruners to do a minimum of damage and that would not only take more time, but would create additional exposure to the thorns. have you actually done this, or is it something you think would be appropriate? i'm not trying to stir the pot here, but it seems silly to me. i have gotten my fair share of hawthorne pokes in my day, one in particular sent me to urgent care. another took three years to dissolve completely in my skin, so i see the motivation. it just seems like a bit over doing it. how is it different from spiking a tree? in both cases you have unnecessary wounding of the tree. please don't respond in anger, cause i'm not trying to be provocative. 

respectfully, 
kevin


----------



## jefferyc22 (Apr 13, 2008)

masterarbor said:


> i do agree that it probably wouldn't harm the tree. technically, it would have potentially hundreds of unnecessary wounds, but would probably be fine. also, it would be necessary to use hand pruners to do a minimum of damage and that would not only take more time, but would create additional exposure to the thorns. have you actually done this, or is it something you think would be appropriate? i'm not trying to stir the pot here, but it seems silly to me. i have gotten my fair share of hawthorne pokes in my day, one in particular sent me to urgent care. another took three years to dissolve completely in my skin, so i see the motivation. it just seems like a bit over doing it. how is it different from spiking a tree? in both cases you have unnecessary wounding of the tree. please don't respond in anger, cause i'm not trying to be provocative.
> 
> respectfully,
> kevin



I have never bothered to remove any thorns(save a few times I snapped off a few that threatened to stab me) I DO know I will charge almost DOUBLE for a Hawthorne versus a "normal" decid. These trees have put the hurt on me and I would rather not climb one ever again.


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 13, 2008)

jefferyc22 said:


> I have never bothered to remove any thorns(save a few times I snapped off a few that threatened to stab me) I DO know I will charge almost DOUBLE for a Hawthorne versus a "normal" decid. These trees have put the hurt on me and I would rather not climb one ever again.



whenever possible, i use a step ladder and a pole pruner to do the whole tree. occasionally it is necessary to hop up inside to make a handsaw cut, but your exposure is limited to that one cut and not the whole trim. also remember, they LOVE to be thick and don't require a lot of interior pruning. a fact that i am quick to point out to customers. most of the ones i work on are foundation trees that are near houses, so shaping and appropriate crown reduction are the emphasis.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Apr 13, 2008)

Not sure what was meant by "thorns", but I don't have the time to even think about cutting the thorns off.

If anything, I prune for access if I need room to get my body on the inside.

Did 2 of them in NE Portland while up there house-hunting a couple of weeks back, but they only needed pruning in the bottom.

If I'm inside the canopy of Hawthorns, I generally wear HEARING protection - usually foam earplugs. Almost had a thorn go into my ear opening once when I moved my head.

Lavelle hawthorn is a bit different.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Apr 13, 2008)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Not sure what was meant by "thorns", but I don't have the time to even think about cutting the thorns off.
> 
> If anything, I prune for access if I need room to get my body on the inside.
> 
> ...



Very nice pics Vaden !...............I'm down here in Eugene.


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 13, 2008)

*Thorn Removal*

I have removed thorns as I go before. Not every one by any means, but just ones that are in your way. Typically on these trees we have a long standing client relationship and an understanding of whats being done. The client understands its for the benefit of the employee. Also these trees are usually pruned every year, so it make a difference if you take out the thorns the year before. Also, I find it hard to believe anyone can make all proper cuts when using a pole clip...can you say dogears galore...Dont get me worn gI use them from time to time as well, but avoid at all costs..


----------



## treemandan (Apr 13, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I wouldn't dream of removing the thorns without first talking it over with the owner. I believe the thorns are a very attractive feature of the Hawthorne tree.
> 
> We have transplanted a couple of small Hawthornes to our flower garden in the past week and have quite a few large one out in the woods. They make nice yard trees.



Aww ,see? That's nice.
What a coincidence, I am just about to transplant my 2 which I have been raising since babies. One had a fungus a few years ago which I kilt with hydrogen peroxide spray. I am going to put one out by the Kousa and the cutleaf. 
Not on topic but I was doing some deadwood work to the big walnuts and dropped a stub on one on the Katalpas, really F'ed it up. Also my apricot is doing better but I still had to stake it.


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 13, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> I have removed thorns as I go before. Not every one by any means, but just ones that are in your way. Typically on these trees we have a long standing client relationship and an understanding of whats being done. The client understands its for the benefit of the employee. Also these trees are usually pruned every year, so it make a difference if you take out the thorns the year before. Also, I find it hard to believe anyone can make all proper cuts when using a pole clip...can you say dogears galore...Dont get me worn gI use them from time to time as well, but avoid at all costs..



i can do a pretty good job with a pruner. you can usually get a good angle from one direction or another. if i can't then i'll hop up there. i've been known to "look the other direction" from time to time when it comes to a dog ear that isn't very noticeable. after all, we live in an imperfect world. 
as a last resort of course.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 13, 2008)

masterarbor said:


> i can do a pretty good job with a pruner. you can usually get a good angle from one direction or another. if i can't then i'll hop up there. i've been known to "look the other direction" from time to time when it comes to a dog ear that isn't very noticeable. after all, we live in an imperfect world.
> as a last resort of course.



You can cut off the thorns and use them with a straw to piss off the bigger guys.


----------

